# Too much prep mat'l! Please need advice from PEs on how to prioritize...



## Anthony Yagiela (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello All!! 

Everyone on this site helped me make my FE a ‘one-and-done’ deal in Nov. 2015, so I figured there is no better place to turn for the April PE.

My question is – for anyone who has passed the PE Mechanical Systems (or any depth really), what practice problems were most effective for you?  Or, if anyone has failed, have you determined what you felt was NOT effective study material/approach/method? 

Here is where I am at currently: 


*Taking the PE Mechanical School of PE Review course* – and going through and doing every example and sample problem they give us.

*Did Chapters 45-60 (Mechanical Systems Depth) chapters in the MERM* practice problem companion book only once thru.

*Ordered the 60 minute solutions *book for Mechanical systems and Materials.  Have not started yet.

*Ordered the NCEES 2008 Practice Exam*.  Have not started yet.

*Ordered the NCEES 2001 Practice Exam* (or at least MAYBE I did.  I’ve been scammed already.  Hopefully this time it’s real.  FYI – People in Nigeria probably do NOT have this exam. But for $20 I wanted to roll the dice.)

It took me from Christmas until the beginning of March do to all practice problems in the 16 chapters in the MERM companion book.  My concern is I don’t think I will have enough time to do both practice exams, the 60 Minute Solutions, AND all the School of PE example and sample problems, and run through 16 chapters in the MERM companion practice problem book again effectively before the exam April 15th. 

If I had to prioritize – what should be my order of importance??   Please help!  I’m overwhelmed!


----------



## FASTnSPEEDY (Mar 22, 2016)

No deep help here, I'm taking the Mechanical Engineering - Mechanical Systems test in April as well. I'm in much of the same boat. I fear I've taken too long reading the MERM and not enough time doing problems. Looking forward to input as to what's been the most preferred source of practice problems.

After some reading today on here, Eng-Tips, and other random sites, I ordered these other reference manuals to have:


_Marks' Standard Handbook for Mechanical Engineers 11th Edition_: http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Handbook-Mechanical-Engineers-Edition/dp/0071428674?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1&amp;redirect=true&amp;ref_=od_aui_detailpages00      - Summary is that this is the holy grail of all things mechanical engineering, a little bit of everything. Sort of like the MERM but less test focused and more real-world everything focused.

_Machinery's Handbook, 30th Edition, Large Print (Machinery's Handbook (Large Print)) 30th Edition_: http://www.amazon.com/Machinerys-Handbook-Edition-Large-Print/dp/083113092X?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1&amp;redirect=true&amp;ref_=od_aui_detailpages00 - I would have purchased the smaller one (it's ~5"x7.5" rather than the large print one, but prime had it back-ordered)        - Stolen summary " "The Bible of the Mechanical Industries" for nearly 100 years and it is a comprehensive resource for mechanical and manufacturing engineers, designers, draftsmen, toolmakers, and machinists. " - Looks to be more in depth about the design/manuf side of things.

I didn't purchase this one, as I still have on old e-book of it from college, but depending how the above ones are I'll prime it.

Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design (McGraw-Hill Series in Mechanical Engineering) - http://www.amazon.com/Shigleys-Mechanical-Engineering-Design-McGraw-Hill/dp/0073398209/ref=dp_ob_title_bk           - PPI and this forum really push this one, it seems like places with (I'm guessing) engineers farther along in their career push the Marks' book above this one, saying Shigley's is more academic'y/paper problems based and Mark's is more practical. However, we are taking a paper based test so I may get it depending on how things go. Shigley's is certainly focused on design problems, so it's limited in scope compared to Marks', but more in depth.



Hopefully that helps you a bit.

I also downloaded and will print (Here in FL you can bring in ANYTHING as long as it's bound/in a 3-ring binder):


*The MERM index*, going to print it and have it separate. http://ppi2pass.com/Docs/bookInfo/MERM/MERMindex.pdf

"Key equations and terms that I used for the HVAC &amp; Refrigeration Afternoon Exam" from this page on the forum : http://engproguides.com/hvackey.pdf

Tables of water/steam thermodynamic properties (gotten from someone's post on here)

US - http://www.tuner.tw/omega%20cd/zsection/STEAM_TA.PDF

SI - Tables 1-3 on the following page: http://www.nist.gov/srd/upload/NISTIR5078.htm

In case the page goes away, the direct links:

http://www.nist.gov/srd/upload/NISTIR5078-Tab1.pdf

http://www.nist.gov/srd/upload/NISTIR5078-Tab2.pdf

http://www.nist.gov/srd/upload/NISTIR5078-Tab3.pdf




[*]ASHRAE psychrometric chart No.1 : http://web.stanford.edu/group/narratives/classes/08-09/CEE215/ReferenceLibrary/Psychrometrics/Psychrometric%20Chart.PDF                - I basically wrote all the shortcuts for using the chart on the edges, that's my one stop for answering all things related. Remind me and I'll scan a copy of it tomorrow at work.

Hopefully that gives some ideas, I spent far too long to church those all up. I'm sure others will add items.


----------



## starquest (Mar 23, 2016)

I can't help too much, for I'm in the same boat; taking the exam this April.    But I can share the time it took to complete the first pass of some of these:


MD 6MS 1st pass: 35 hours  (Note I did this fresh out of the gate, without even a review of the MERM.  Being you have a good solid background, you should be able to press thru quicker.  Some of the problems are similar to the ones in the MERM).

NCEES 2011 AM sample problems 1st pass: 9.5 hours

NCEES 2011 PM (MD) sample problems 1st pass: 13.5 hours

I'm pressing through the MERM chapters now (45-60), currently in the middle of the Materials section. 

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## DETLTU (Mar 23, 2016)

Similar boat.  My priority is:

6MS

NCEES 2008 exam

PPI practice exam.

I don't have the 2001 exam but I would put it before the PPI exam.


----------



## Anthony Yagiela (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the insight everyone!  Much appreciated!

Ive been considering buying the PPI Practice Exam but I've heard that is it much harder than the real exam, which would normally be a good thing, but I'm concerned as to whether or not I will have enough time with what I already have on my plate for anything else to be effective.

Kevin - if you are just reading through the MERM itself and doing the in-chapter examples, I would recommend getting the practice problem companion book.  The practice problems are brutal but that's where I feel I've gained most of my ability to solve problems.  Keep in mind that each chapter is designed to prepare you for the depth in each respective subject.

Good luck everyone! 3.5 weeks to go!

Tony


----------



## starquest (Mar 23, 2016)

Tony,

Yes, I'm working the problems in the companion book (practice problems) as I work thru the MERM.  Sorry, should have said that in my earlier post.   

I'm not touching the PPI practice test.   My focus is on completing the 1st pass thru the MERM/PP's and then going back to review the MD 6MS, NCEES practice test,  and MERM PP (in that order).  

Kevin


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 23, 2016)

Anthony Yagiela said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> Everyone on this site helped me make my FE a ‘one-and-done’ deal in Nov. 2015, so I figured there is no better place to turn for the April PE.
> 
> ...


I only worked the NCEES 2008 and 2001 problems (there is a lot of overlap).  Passed first time.  Understanding the methodology for solving the problems and the underlying principles is the key.


----------



## Anthony Yagiela (Mar 24, 2016)

Audi driver - I misspoke above.  When I said 2008 exam, I meant that I have the mechanical depth exam 2008 problems, which is technically 2011 after it was split and sold separately.

Did you work the 2008 exam packet that was sold before it was split and sold separately in the 3 respective depth areas?  I only ask because I am concerned as to whether or not I am preparing enough in thermo fluids and HVAC.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 24, 2016)

I worked both the 2001 packet and the one that was split that only had my depth (TFS) in it.  When I worked the 2001 packet, I did not work the depth problems from the other emphasis areas.  Since I did TFS, I can't speak with certainty about the overlap of problems in the two tests for the other areas, but in TFS it was significant and my understanding is that the other emphasis areas are similar.

As I reflect back on my exam prep, I would have liked to have worked the depth portions from the other emphasis areas, but I didn't have the time for it.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 24, 2016)

Anthony Yagiela said:


> Thanks for the insight everyone!  Much appreciated!
> 
> Ive been considering buying the PPI Practice Exam but I've heard that is it much harder than the real exam, which would normally be a good thing, but I'm concerned as to whether or not I will have enough time with what I already have on my plate for anything else to be effective.
> 
> ...


I went through a couple of problems on the PPI Exam and skipped it.  It took me around half an hour for the first few problems and figured it was too unrealistic to keep going.  I felt I was wasting my time churning through these questions versus using something more in line with the exam.  The 2008 and 2001 exams were great, as was the SMS for HVAC.


----------



## seeseansky (Mar 24, 2016)

For MERM practice problems, my feeling is it's like a vaccination to prevent real infectious disease. It may look unnecessary for the real exam but we usually are not able to really recognize the worth of vaccination.


----------



## DETLTU (Mar 25, 2016)

FASTnSPEEDY said:


> No deep help here, I'm taking the Mechanical Engineering - Mechanical Systems test in April as well. I'm in much of the same boat. I fear I've taken too long reading the MERM and not enough time doing problems. Looking forward to input as to what's been the most preferred source of practice problems.
> 
> After some reading today on here, Eng-Tips, and other random sites, I ordered these other reference manuals to have:
> 
> ...


I think this is a pretty good list.  I know when I took the test one question would have been answered if I had looked in Marks.  It was one of the practical problems with no math involved.  It was a problem I should have known, but second guessed myself and I'm not sure if I got it right or not.  I decided to look in Marks after the test and found the answer.  

I used the Machinery handbook to answer a few questions as well.

I have Shigleys  but didn't use it.  I wasn't familiar with the book and still am not.  If I have time I would like to go through it and place some tabs on some possible parts I may use.  

Another popular book for people taking PM Machine Design is Roarks.  I don't have it but a lot of people recommend it.


----------



## JHW 3d (Mar 28, 2016)

DETLTU said:


> I think this is a pretty good list.  I know when I took the test one question would have been answered if I had looked in Marks.  It was one of the practical problems with no math involved.  It was a problem I should have known, but second guessed myself and I'm not sure if I got it right or not.  I decided to look in Marks after the test and found the answer.
> 
> I used the Machinery handbook to answer a few questions as well.
> 
> ...


Totally recommend Roarks. Entire indeterminant beam problems can be reduced to a table lookup, and plug n chug. Shigley has good coverage of fatigue and weld groups in bending/torsion -- MERM coverage on weld groups is appalling.

Had Marks and Machinery's, and didn't crack either.


----------

